
Versor Geometric Algebra Library - erichocean
https://github.com/wolftype/versor
======
erichocean
I discovered geometric algebra about a year ago, and it's been eye-opening.
Bought the book _Geometric Algebra for Computer Science_.

The Versor library looks really useful, and the guy's PhD is a must-read:
[http://versor.mat.ucsb.edu/ArticulatingSpace.pdf](http://versor.mat.ucsb.edu/ArticulatingSpace.pdf)

From the site:

 _GA combines many other maths (matrix, tensor, vector, and lie algebras). It
is holistic. CGA uses a particular mapping (a conformal one) of 3D Euclidean
space to a 4D sphere. Operations on that hypersphere are then projected back
down to 3D. That how it works in a nutshell.

[...] basically, Geometric Algebra offers a particular richness of spatial
expression. Imagine needing glasses and not knowing you needed glasses. Then,
when you do get glasses, the world changes unexpectedly. GA is like glasses
for the inside of your brain. Conformal Geometric Algebra, especially the 5D
variety enlisted here, are like x-ray glasses._

------
erichocean
Dope videos of the library in use here:
[https://vimeo.com/wolftype](https://vimeo.com/wolftype)

